# The Bell Tree Discord Chat Room: Beginner's Guide



## Justin

Discord is a new and modern communication platform we're using for real-time chat in our community here at The Bell Tree. Participating in the chat room is a great way to meet friends on TBT, find people to play games with, or just generally get more involved in the community.

*How do I join?*

Get started with the TBT Discord Chat Room in your web browser by clicking the link below to be invited to our server on Discord:

*CLICK HERE TO JOIN DISCORD CHAT ROOM!*​
*Once you're in the chat room, you will need to register a Discord account and verify your email address if you haven't yet already in order to participate.* For instructions, follow the section below, or post in this thread for help.

*How to Register A Discord Account*

When you join as a guest without an account, you should see this at the top of the page:







Click the Claim Account button to pop up this window where you can adjust your username as well as providing your email and creating a password:






Click Done and then check your email account to find a verification email. Verify your email through that and you're done! (click for assistance) Now you can participate in our chat room, as well as download the official Discord applications and login to them with your new account to access our chat room everywhere.

*Understanding Channels*

One of the greatest features of the Discord Chat Room is the existence of multiple channels to suit different discussions. By default, you're automatically inside of all public channels and can read or send messages in them by clicking the channel name in the left sidebar. You can also mute a channel if you have absolutely no interest in it.

*Current Channels:*


*#announcements:* Find easy links to the latest important announcements and events on The Bell Tree in this channel.
*#general:* The main discussion channel of the Discord chat room -- talk about almost everything here.
*#animal-crossing:* Find others users to play and trade with online in Animal Crossing: New Leaf here. General AC discussion is welcome as well if #general is busy.

Think we should add a new channel? Let us know by posting in this thread and we'll consider it if we can gauge significant interest. Channels are also subject to removal in time if we feel they are not active enough.

*Moderators and Name Colors*

Name colors in the Discord chat room currently match the usergroup colors on the forums: those colors and groups include *Admins*, *Moderators*, and *Project Staff. *You can find a list of them on the *View Site Leaders page* here.

These users are in charge of the chat room and may kick or ban you if you are not following the rules otherwise creating a negative environment for everyone else. Usually, they will warn you through private message or public chat first if the offense is minor.

In the future, additional moderators of the chat room separately from the forum may be introduced. These users will be active members of the Discord and have limited powers inside the chat room for when a staff member isn't available.

*Rules & Guidelines of The Bell Tree Discord Chat Room*

*Discord Chat Room*
The general rules of The Bell Tree apply to the Discord chat room, but it is generally more loosely moderated in comparison to the forums. Follow these guidelines below for a summary of what's expected:

Always be respectful to others at all times. Especially so to newcomers -- make people feel welcome!
Inappropriate content rules are generally laxer, but use common sense still. It's probably okay to link something with profanity, it's probably not okay to link highly graphic or explicit content.
Refrain from spamming channels with pointless or meaningless messages, as well as repeating yourself. Users will respond to your messages if they are interested.
Your nickname should ideally be identifiable to your TBT name. Moderators may ask you to identify yourself or change your name if this is not clear.
Users with colored names are the moderators in charge of the chat room -- listen to them if they ask you to stop doing something. They will kick or ban you if they feel you are not following these rules or otherwise creating a negative environment for everyone else.
The Discord chat room is a privilege alongside the forum, and you may be banned from the chat room as well during the duration of a forum ban.
Do not invite bots into the chat room unapproved by staff -- they will be removed.

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*I need help using this new-fangled thing! It's confusing! Help?*

We suggest checking out *Discord's official support pages* first if you're having trouble directly related to the app itself and not our server or users. If that fails, creating a thread in the Bell Tree HQ is sure to have other users willing to help you.

*Where are the voice channels? I want to speak!*

There is currently no voice chat on The Bell Tree Discord at this time. Right now, we're introducing text chat as a direct replacement for the IRC, so that's our current focus. Voice chat may be implemented at a later date if things go well and regulars of the chat room request it.

*How can I turn on notifications? *

We've disabled general notifications by default in our server, which means you will only receive a notification if someone mentions your name using the @ symbol, or a staff member uses @everyone. This is to prevent un-wanted notification "spam", but you can turn on all notifications yourself by opening the menu button next to The Bell Tree Forums in the top left and selecting Notification Settings.

*I feel I was wrongly kicked or banned from the chat room. What can I do?*

In most cases, a moderator likely asked you to stop doing something beforehand. If so, you can first check with them and ask for more detail on why they kicked or banned you. If you're still not pleased, you can appeal using the Contact the Staff board for forum moderators to see.


----------



## f11

I think you should add a Mafia bot and Mafia channel thanks.

EDIT: Were's Voice Chat


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

how do you join if you already hae an account because like i cant


----------



## Xerolin

Question: Can you still use discord without downloading anything?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhhhh i'm on my wii u's browser and it is not working.. well barely. Can't download it on my laptop since im only borrowing it..


----------



## PeeBraiin

this is already awful omg I love it


----------



## oath2order

Xerolin said:


> Question: Can you still use discord without downloading anything?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhhhh i'm on my wii u's browser and it is not working.. well barely. Can't download it on my laptop since im only borrowing it..



Issue #1: you're using the Wii u broeser


----------



## Aali

May i suggest a pokemon channel? I know a lot of users here are Pokenerds :3


----------



## Zanessa

Def need a channel for gaming that isn't animal crossing.


----------



## Nightmares

Can someone help me? Where do I put the code?


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> Think we should add a new channel? Let us know by posting in this thread and we'll consider it if we can gauge significant interest. Channels are also subject to removal in time if we feel they are not active enough.



I am just going to add a few suggestions here I guess. 

These are the ones that are used in the Mafia chat:

 Collectible Discussion Channel
 Music Discussion Channel
 Pictures Channel
 Politics

But I think there could be more that would fit nicely with the "whole TBT" Discord, rather than just the 2 or 3 that we currently have:

 The ones listed above
 General gaming (Or Popular game sub channels)
 TBT Event Discussion/Feedback or something like that
 Art Discussion, Sharing, Feedback, etc.

Personally I think there should be a good amount of channels throughout the server, it'll help spread people out, slow down the activity in just the general chat, and let people make friends with those who share similar interests and stuff.


----------



## Aali

Jacob said:


> I am just going to add a few suggestions here I guess.
> 
> These are the ones that are used in the Mafia chat:
> 
> Collectible Discussion Channel
> Music Discussion Channel
> Pictures Channel
> Politics
> 
> But I think there could be more that would fit nicely with the "whole TBT" Discord, rather than just the 2 or 3 that we currently have:
> 
> The ones listed above
> General gaming (Or Popular game sub channels)
> TBT Event Discussion/Feedback or something like that
> Art Discussion, Sharing, Feedback, etc.
> 
> Personally I think there should be a good amount of channels throughout the server, it'll help spread people out, slow down the activity in just the general chat, and let people make friends with those who share similar interests and stuff.



These are all really awesome ideas that I would love to see happen


----------



## Xerolin

oath2order said:


> Issue #1: you're using the Wii u broeser



its the only way I can browse the internet later in the day :[
at least its not 3ds browser


----------



## oath2order

Xerolin said:


> its the only way I can browse the internet later in the day :[
> at least its not 3ds browser



Well you got me there.


----------



## seliph

I have some questions

What happens when people spam or someone says something really offensive when no mods are online? Should it be brought to staff's attention? If so how would we go about that?


----------



## Aali

nvll said:


> I have some questions
> 
> What happens when people spam or someone says something really offensive when no mods are online? Should it be brought to staff's attention? If so how would we go about that?



I mean, I'm not staff, but maybe screen shot it ans how it to staff? idk seems like a good idea 

sorry...


----------



## seliph

Aali said:


> I mean, I'm not staff, but maybe screen shot it ans how it to staff? idk seems like a good idea
> 
> sorry...



I mean yeah but should we do that, should we PM them on here or on Discord, and should we just PM any mod/admin or a certain one, that's why I'm asking them


----------



## Nightmares

Please, Google isn't bringing up anything xD


----------



## seliph

Nightmares said:


> Please, Google isn't bringing up anything xD



If you're talking about the verification code, you just click the link in the verification e-mail and you're done.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nvll said:


> I have some questions
> 
> What happens when people spam or someone says something really offensive when no mods are online? Should it be brought to staff's attention? If so how would we go about that?


Yes, bring it to our attention either by messaging one of us via PM on here/Discord or via the Contact the Staff board. If it's something you think needs dealing with immediately you're welcome to @ me on the Discord as well and I should pop in provided I'm not outcold.


----------



## raeyoung

I met so many nice ppl on there 2day. Guess what else happened today? The birth of the Weebus Squad.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Well, that was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Venn

Nightmares said:


> Can someone help me? Where do I put the code?



I'm assuming you might be on Safari or something.
I was on Safari and the code spot would not show up (or the place to put your name I believe).
The verification is just a link in the email. 
What you probably need to do is go on another browser like Firefox or Chrome..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

This finally got me to download Discord. I like how you can use it via the web browser if you don't feel like having the app open too.


----------



## spamurai

Oh sweet 
I will have to sign up later.
(feeling super lazy today... hopefully I won't forget xD)


----------



## Cory

#justiceforcory


----------



## RainbowCherry

Cory said:


> #justiceforcory



Roachy vs Cory, the duel of the year.


----------



## Cory

nevermind


----------



## oath2order

Y'know, in some chats, you can ping usergroups. Like in mafia you can tag @Best OTP, @OTP 3, etc etc

This chat, we should be able to ping @Staff


----------



## Venn

oath2order said:


> Y'know, in some chats, you can ping usergroups. Like in mafia you can tag @Best OTP, @OTP 3, etc etc
> 
> This chat, we should be able to ping @Staff



True. This should be helpful!


----------



## Razpup

is this for just animal crossing or all games? I looked at it and people were talking about FNAF (ugh!) so..?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Razpup said:


> is this for just animal crossing or all games? I looked at it and people were talking about FNAF (ugh!) so..?



It's for a mix of everything, but there is a dedicated Animal Crossing channel.


----------



## Neonrocker99

Do I HAVE to download it? I am not allowed to download things on my dads laptop...


----------



## Araie

Neonrocker99 said:


> Do I HAVE to download it? I am not allowed to download things on my dads laptop...



No, not at all! You can simply have it open in a web browser. You can join the Discord chat room by clicking here.


----------



## Irelia

rip sodapop

- - - Post Merge - - -

also make a pokemon channel


----------



## Acruoxil

Shirayuki said:


> rip sodapop



smh u dont even come on anymore


----------



## spamurai

Is the chat active?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

spamurai said:


> Is the chat active?



There's a decent number of people chatting in there right now, I like to pop in as well during my breaks.


----------



## Irelia

Ares said:


> smh u dont even come on anymore



u see there is a long explanation to that 
sometimes I can be as dense as spoiled milk

nice profile pic btw


----------



## Acruoxil

Shirayuki said:


> u see there is a long explanation to that
> sometimes I can be as dense as spoiled milk
> 
> nice profile pic btw



oh pls u dont have a harem

ty, u got a nice sig too


----------



## Irelia

Ares said:


> oh pls u dont have a harem
> 
> ty, u got a nice sig too



I do, and you're part of it.


----------



## Horus

Quality 2am conversations with 34 people


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Horus said:


> Quality 2am conversations with 34 people



Umaru D.va and a glorious Hisoka licking gif 10/10


----------



## spamurai

Um.. random convo haha


----------



## Aquari

woah wat happened to the server?


----------



## Justin

Hi folks, we've now turned on Discord verified email authentication. What this means is that in order to type in the chat, you'll need to register a Discord account and verify your email first. For instructions on how to register, see the first post.

Sorry for any inconvenience. We avoided turning this on unless we felt we needed to.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Is it just me, or does this new chat thread sound like the name of an MLP used-to-be-bad guy?


----------



## scotch

ok


----------



## Liamslash

Oh cool this forum has an official discord?
This forum keeps getting better


----------



## Nightmares

It says the code is invalid or expired helpp


----------



## namiieco

Nightmares said:


> It says the code is invalid or expired helpp


Resend the email.


----------



## Yui Z

RIP old IRC.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> RIP old IRC.



dead and forgotten like u


----------



## Horus

KarlaKGB said:


> dead and forgotten like u



Lol, look who's talking


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yui Z said:


> RIP old IRC.



Ayy hope you'll pop into Discord if you haven't already!


----------



## Yui Z

Horus said:


> Lol, look who's talking



Ayyy lmao.


----------



## Vizionari

I should really join the chat soon...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Vizionari said:


> I should really join the chat soon...



Ya should! Lotta people there having fun.


----------



## vel

Fun sounds a lot like panicking.


----------



## Kip

Hoppin' on this train!


----------



## Bugga-belle

Hello! I'm new here and so I thought I'd pop in and say 'Hello'.


----------



## N a t

It happened guys, I'm in the system, with the same name lol


----------



## ramen.jpg

This is a great chat


----------



## Alienfish

nvm figured it out you had to be logged into the app hah


----------



## Classygirl

I need help I downloaded this and registered to play tonight's trivia session and I haven't gotten any email and have no way to find belltrees channel in it I am not very techs I did it just for this please help me app is downloaded on my iPad I don't know what to do from here I registered an account now I'm lost how to connect to the tbt room for trivia and all...


----------



## Classygirl

Ok I got the channel see the message but it wants me to verify my account to join I never got an email and if anyone can help on settings I may need to adjust as a new starter please any help appreciated before start time


----------



## Antonio

The server is down for me due to an outage xS


----------



## davidlblack

well then.... i can't talk in the discord? it won't let me send a message.

edit: nvm


----------



## XNX OMEGA xxBOGGERxx

When does everything turn brown in acnl


----------



## piichinu

XNX OMEGA xxBOGGERxx said:


> When does everything turn brown in acnl



January 3rd


----------



## davidlblack

who kicked me from the discord


----------



## Murray

davidlblack said:


> who kicked me from the discord



What's your username on discord?


----------



## piichinu

I can't join it ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

It says expired or invalid ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin

hiyori said:


> I can't join it ):
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It says expired or invalid ):



Try now?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm sure someone might go asking, but yes Discord is experiencing issues at the moment. You may be unable to connect to the Bell Tree Discord server for a little bit. You can check the status of Discord here: https://status.discordapp.com/


----------



## anonymouspenguin

Hey guys i'm bored so ya


----------



## KermitTea

Suggestions (if this is the right place to add it...if not, sorry! can't find the other thread)
1) Add Aethex for easier modding (can ban by IP, prune messages from certain users, etc) and also music streaming if you guys ever get around to adding a voice channel. It's more efficient than IRC imo.
2) Add custom AC emojis to the server. The cap is 50. You can have some general ones like the apple / tree / whatever, and also have ones added through contests here like how the collectibles are added. It's very easy to add and I'm sure a mod knows how to do it.

/out


----------



## AmyFlamey

I checked the discord status and it says operational, yet the invite still says invalid :c


----------



## Justin

AmyFlamey said:


> I checked the discord status and it says operational, yet the invite still says invalid :c



Sorry, we've closed the invite temporarily for today to deal with some spam. It'll be back up tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order

That explains the "you must have been a member of this server for 15 minutes" message I keot getting yesterday


----------



## Wish

broken link


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Sorry, we've closed the invite temporarily for today to deal with some spam. It'll be back up tomorrow.





Wish said:


> broken link



ETA Sometime tonight!


----------



## Renkindle

Is there gonna be another link out?


----------



## Jamborenium

is the group still open to new members the link no longer works

nvm


----------



## oath2order

so why can't we change our nicknames now


----------



## Antonio

oath2order said:


> so why can't we change our nicknames now









I apparently can change my name. where you changing your name a lot in another server?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> so why can't we change our nicknames now


Mobile or desktop?


----------



## ramen.jpg

I need a new link


----------



## ramen.jpg

edit nvm I got a link sorry


----------



## vel

yo just wanted to point out when i click the "join now" thing i get directed to a weird ass blank file. i have to go on discord and log in to get there. i'm on mac and maybe it's only my problem, but i hope it's fixed thx


----------



## Haskell

It's not working.


----------



## Pickles2001

I want to join but every time i click the link it just shows me a blank screen


----------



## vel

Pickles2001 said:


> I want to join but every time i click the link it just shows me a blank screen



ye that's like been a problem for a while now, not sure if you can join at this point, but i could be wrong?


----------



## Victoria21

Cool


----------



## seliph

Have you guys considered making the discord PM invites only? I'm asking this considering the amount of alts made to spam the chat recently.

Maybe even do a full sweep of the chat considering there are so many inactive users in there who may or may not be in on the shenanigans.


----------



## Jacob

can we get a new link please


----------



## Trundle

Is it possible for a voice channel to be considered? It's been a long time and the discord has been pretty tame. I think voice channels would encourage community gaming events and would help us feel like more of a community in general. We used to have a Mumble so I don't see why not.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Link is expired


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

can you update the invite link please?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

twentyonepilots said:


> can you update the invite link please?



The invite link is working, we've been able to confirm that. PM me your Discord name or open a thread in Contact the Staff please.


----------



## daddyy

release my ban


----------



## Xerolin

could you update the link please?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

daddyy said:


> release my ban





Xerolin said:


> could you update the link please?



Can you both either PM or open a support thread in Contact the Staff with your Discord IDs?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Finally joining this 100 years after the fact...


----------



## Gregriii

waiting 10 minutes in order to chat is frustrating


----------



## Trundle

Gregriii said:


> waiting 10 minutes in order to chat is frustrating



While it can be frustrating (for 10 minutes), it's very helpful for preventing raids among other things. Think of it this way: would you rather have to wait 10 minutes to talk or have a bunch of trolls spam sexually explicit images as often as they want?


----------



## Corrie

I finally got a Discord account! It's sooo much better than Skype, oh my god. I'm dannydorito, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Xerolin

please unban me


----------



## ZetaFunction

Xerolin said:


> please unban me



please unbean me too


----------



## Pizza Mum

Is there a Discord channel for Australian based players?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pizza Mum said:


> Is there a Discord channel for Australian based players?



We currently do not have region specific channels or roles.


----------



## cosmylk

should deffs add a splatoon channel with the release of the game o 333o


----------



## Lunaa~

What do u do on der tho?


----------



## Xerolin

unbean me please and thank you


----------



## zeldagirl25

I just joined the discord channel!


----------



## Alienfish

Think I managed to re-join 

Maan I'm too excited for trivia I swear


----------



## Xerolin

Xerolin said:


> unbean me please and thank you



ANGERY


----------



## Murray

Xerolin said:


> ANGERY



What's your discord username?


----------



## Xerolin

Murray said:


> What's your discord username?



Xerolin#6130


----------



## Justin

Xerolin said:


> Xerolin#6130



Unbanned you for the sake of Trivia. 1 strike for a ban later though, don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Xerolin

Justin said:


> Unbanned you for the sake of Trivia. 1 strike for a ban later though, don't do anything stupid.



you know I'm prone to doing stupid things


----------



## Faulblazing

...The invite seems to be expired. Perhaps you guys should make the invite infinite?


----------



## kelpy

Faulblazing said:


> ...The invite seems to be expired. Perhaps you guys should make the invite infinite?



tested it a few times- seems to be working fine?


----------



## Nightmares

Heyo, may I be unbanned?


----------



## MrSwagMan999

i finaly got new computor so i can put bots on my server cause on my old one it said cant provide a secure connection all the time


----------



## mitfy

i just joined 
i'm still getting used to discord so i'm kinda nervous lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

mitfy said:


> i just joined
> i'm still getting used to discord so i'm kinda nervous lol



Turn back, before it's too late.


----------



## seliph

LET ME IN LOL


----------



## Goshi

I didn't even know about this until now, I should get in on this.


----------



## Xerolin

can you unban me ill be a good child this time i promise


----------



## Xerolin

Xerolin said:


> can you unban me ill be a good child this time i promise



cough


----------



## SockHead

Xerolin said:


> cough



didnt u know this was a clique? u aint gettin in boi


----------



## moonford

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Turn back, before it's too late.



I wish somebody told me this, meep. =(


----------



## Buddy

Im probably doing something wrong, apologies, but I cant seem to find a working invite / link to the ACNL discord channel. Can someone confirm what the working invite link is? thanks


----------



## Xerolin

So it's confirmed I'm permabanned on the discord, huh?


----------



## Antonio

There is currently no voice chat on The Bell Tree Discord at this time. Right now, we're introducing text chat as a direct replacement for the IRC, so that's our current focus. Voice chat may be implemented at a later date if things go well and *regulars of the chat room request it.*

We need to request!!!


----------



## Trundle

Antonio said:


> There is currently no voice chat on The Bell Tree Discord at this time. Right now, we're introducing text chat as a direct replacement for the IRC, so that's our current focus. Voice chat may be implemented at a later date if things go well and *regulars of the chat room request it.*
> 
> We need to request!!!



The issue with voice chat is that it's not very easy to regulate. Bullying could happen in a voice chat where it can't be reported and it is hard to gather proof of what happened.


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> The issue with voice chat is that it's not very easy to regulate. Bullying could happen in a voice chat where it can't be reported and it is hard to gather proof of what happened.



Yeah unless it would automatically record everything and provide the admins with like a text document or sound file of it. Also considering how the Discord is now, I don't think we need a voice chat.


----------



## kayleee

Congrats Trundle! You found all the eggs in the same amount of time that I found 0

I also realize now that I posted this in the wrong thread LMAO


----------



## thecheese103

Is this a pretty active community? Was trying to get back into the game to finish off my Wifi/train badges and help some people w/ their tour badges.


----------



## Jacob

I'm here to request a Collectible sub chat in the discord ! please and thank you


----------



## Antonio

Jacob said:


> I'm here to request a Collectible sub chat in the discord ! please and thank you



No. Wouldn't be much to discuss.


----------



## Ryumia

Jacob said:


> I'm here to request a Collectible sub chat in the discord ! please and thank you


You know... I actually kind of like that idea.


----------



## Zane

Antonio said:


> No. Wouldn't be much to discuss.



we could discuss somebody selling me a disco egg


----------



## Thunder

Ryumia said:


> You know... I actually kind of like that idea.



I wouldn't but that's just because I don't wanna get pinged every 20 minutes for collectible requests


----------



## Ryumia

Thunder said:


> I wouldn't but that's just because I don't wanna get pinged every 20 minutes for collectible requests


Oh... :/ True. That is a good point.


----------



## Antonio

Thunder said:


> I wouldn't but that's just because I don't wanna get pinged every 20 minutes for collectible requests



But think about your fans! They adore you!


----------



## Zelda5820

Do I have to post my discord to join cause I can't find a link anywhere.

Zelda5820#4156


----------



## SensaiGallade

Zelda5820 said:


> Do I have to post my discord to join cause I can't find a link anywhere.
> 
> Zelda5820#4156



The link is on the original post where it says "Click here to join Discord Chat Room!"


----------



## Mira

SensaiGallade said:


> The link is on the original post where it says "Click here to join Discord Chat Room!"


I'm afraid that link doesn't sends you anywhere, as I'm also unable to join it


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> I wouldn't but that's just because I don't wanna get pinged every 20 minutes for collectible requests



Yeah, this would be a problem for everyone with rarer collectibles, they'd get pinged too much. Even though it could be a good idea, it won't be.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mira said:


> I'm afraid that link doesn't sends you anywhere, as I'm also unable to join it



Unless for some reason we’ve banned you, it should take you to the “Invite Page” Discord has. :/ What browser are you using?


----------



## Mira

Tom said:


> Unless for some reason we’ve banned you, it should take you to the “Invite Page” Discord has. :/ What browser are you using?



I've never tried to apply for the Discord so that's weird haha. I'm using Google Chrome

EDIT: it worked, in internet explorer it changed the link to https://discordapp.com/invite/cmkmk6W
But the server is full or something so I still can't join


----------



## dedenne

Mira said:


> I've never tried to apply for the Discord so that's weird haha. I'm using Google Chrome
> 
> EDIT: it worked, in internet explorer it changed the link to https://discordapp.com/invite/cmkmk6W
> But the server is full or something so I still can't join



ya theres been an outage or something idk but its down atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: its back now lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

may i be UNBANNED


----------



## calamitybot

Hey, I'm having trouble with the link on the op. Could somebody maybe pm me an invite?


----------



## duckykate

we arent allowed to make our own invites, why isnt that one working


----------



## Trent the Paladin

katezilla said:


> we arent allowed to make our own invites, why isnt that one working


I am not sure, but I’ve got the admins looking into it when they have a moment.


----------



## oath2order

link dont work


----------



## duckykate

omg oath were you kicked too

- - - Post Merge - - -

it doesnt work unless maybe im banned


----------



## oath2order

katezilla said:


> omg oath were you kicked too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it doesnt work unless maybe im banned



Hmmm.

I'll wait until a mod comes :think:


----------



## duckykate

oh never mind i was banned


----------



## Jeremy

katezilla said:


> oh never mind i was banned



Hello, please make a CTS thread if you haven't already and I can talk to you there.


----------



## Locket

help


----------



## duckykate

Unfortunately i think thats what shows up when you're banned locket

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw can i please be unbanned its been almost a week and you said a few days


----------



## Locket

katezilla said:


> Unfortunately i think thats what shows up when you're banned locket
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw can i please be unbanned its been almost a week and you said a few days



no im not banned 

I got in on my phone but can't get in on my computer


----------



## Antonio

Locket said:


> no im not banned
> 
> I got in on my phone but can't get in on my computer



It's just something wrong with the sub domain, like it's not redirecting or something. If you already have a Discord Account (which is signed into mobile), all you have to do is re-signin into the desktop client or browser client, which ever one you prefer. Your servers should be there.


----------



## 7r4cer

The link is not working


----------



## duckykate

Whats that


----------



## dragonboy

Hi im new


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can I be unbanned please @liam#9524
THANKS BOSSS


----------



## Xerolin

am i ever gonna get unbanned its been nearly a year


----------



## cloolessJok3r

*Selling morengue*

posted this in the wrong thread sorry


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

*This helps alot!*

Wow this is great! I'm fairly new to the game so this is gonna help a lot to get new villagers I want and to meet and communicate with other town owners! Hopefully I can learn some tips and see other peoples towns in this discord as well. As a new player this is gonna be great. I had no clue there would be a community discord!


----------



## Twiggy_Star

Is having a discord account free? And can the voice chat thing be turnt off BECOUSE I don't want people hearing you guys when i am chatting and I prefer to not talk


----------



## cornimer

Twiggy_Star said:


> Is having a discord account free? And can the voice chat thing be turnt off BECOUSE I don't want people hearing you guys when i am chatting and I prefer to not talk



Discord is free and the TBT discord channel does not have voice chat; however you have to be 13 years old to use Discord.


----------



## Dollgirl

*Looking for villager*

I am looking for a villager named a doc if anyone hasn't please let me know


----------



## Zura

Dollgirl said:


> I am looking for a villager named a doc if anyone hasn't please let me know



What does that have to do with discord? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of discord, there as to be another way to better advertise our server.


----------



## dedenne

Excalibur said:


> What does that have to do with discord?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of discord, there as to be another way to better advertise our server.



theres loads of sites where u can list ur server such as disboard.


----------



## Rosie Animal Crossing

*Hi everyone!*

Hi guys, it's Rosie. I'm new here. I hope to be friend whit you! Bye!


----------



## Zura

Rosie Animal Crossing said:


> Hi guys, it's Rosie. I'm new here. I hope to be friend whit you! Bye!


Wrong place ro make your introduction.


----------



## rhinoo

what did so many people do to get banned from the discord?


----------



## Wildtown

im_the_rhino said:


> what did so many people do to get banned from the discord?



i have no idea but i wasnt banned soo


----------



## Psydye

Apologize if it's been suggested before but could we have a music channel(personally I'd like an all-metal music channel though I'm not sure there's enough metal heads on this site to warrant that)?


----------



## Glake

Psydye said:


> Apologize if it's been suggested before but could we have a music channel(personally I'd like an all-metal music channel though I'm not sure there's enough metal heads on this site to warrant that)?



This would be dope AF


----------



## seliph

there's definitely not enough activity in the main channel to warrant any more subchannels than there already is imo, but there's especially not enough to get genre-specific with music. separating music discussion into genres isn't a good idea to begin with, and neither is limiting yourself to one genre honestly. it bars you from discovering more that you might be into and it tends to leave you close-minded.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Apologize if it's been suggested before but could we have a music channel(personally I'd like an all-metal music channel though I'm not sure there's enough metal heads on this site to warrant that)?



I'd like it, though if done here we might just go with a general music discussion idk.


----------



## Jacob

Taking over the #Old-School-AC-Week channel with talking about collectibles and people sharing their screenshotted lineups reminded me that a collectibles channel is something we need, and feels weird that we don't have. A very defining aspect of TBT if you ask me. 


Don't think I've pulled this card out in a while:







Please consider : )


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi, so um, I just joined Discord and I'm like totally clueless on this thing and how to use it. Can some teach me how to do stuff on it? Like how to post for instance?


----------



## LambdaDelta

type in text box and press enter to post


----------



## NarwhalLover.

im just here to look for armys and ask about why my new accounts cant trade MEOW coupons


----------



## NarwhalLover.

Psydye said:


> Apologize if it's been suggested before but could we have a music channel(personally I'd like an all-metal music channel though I'm not sure there's enough metal heads on this site to warrant that)?



good idea but i would also want all music genres bc i need to find ARMYS <<


----------



## 8bit

Awesome! Had no clue that this was a thing, I joined!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Joined a minute ago. My username is the same as this one!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

No actually. I removed myself from that server because about three people posted spiders, which I am arachnophobic. I don't need that much stress in my life.


----------



## cornimer

Jessy_Azran said:


> No actually. I removed myself from that server because about three people posted spiders, which I am arachnophobic. I don't need that much stress in my life.



Nobody was "posting" spiders, the channel you looked in is actually a pokemon bot game where discord users can catch pokemon and it just so happens that some pokemon look like spiders and the bot releases those sometimes. If you don't like spiders you can mute the pokecord channel and not look in there, I don't think there are normally spiders in the rest of the server!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

cornimer said:


> Nobody was "posting" spiders, the channel you looked in is actually a pokemon bot game where discord users can catch pokemon and it just so happens that some pokemon look like spiders and the bot releases those sometimes. If you don't like spiders you can mute the pokecord channel and not look in there, I don't think there are normally spiders in the rest of the server!



I am serious about this phobia though, it is part of my PTSD. It was not in the pokemon category, I didn't go there at all.


I believe it was in the general section. I asked them to stop and they kept posting them. So that's why I left. Wait, I think it might have been the #can-i-delete-this-yet category.


I don't think this discord is for me. At least I have other discord servers for ACNH.


----------



## seliph

Jessy_Azran said:


> I am serious about this phobia though, it is part of my PTSD. It was not in the pokemon category, I didn't go there at all.
> 
> 
> I believe it was in the general section. I asked them to stop and they kept posting them. So that's why I left. Wait, I think it might have been the #can-i-delete-this-yet category.
> 
> 
> I don't think this discord is for me. At least I have other discord servers for ACNH.



#can-i-delete-this-yet is the pokemon/pokecord channel which i also recommend muting if you have severe arachnophobia since most posts are by a bot. that being said you can always ask people to not post spiders when you're around or ask people to put images of spiders in spoilers!


----------



## Tianna

What the... didn't know this was a thing lol I'll join and make my nickname the same as here. ^^


----------



## Jessy_Azran

seliph said:


> #can-i-delete-this-yet is the pokemon/pokecord channel which i also recommend muting if you have severe arachnophobia since most posts are by a bot. that being said you can always ask people to not post spiders when you're around or ask people to put images of spiders in spoilers!



It would have been nice if you put it on the top of your pinned posts that this is a pokemon category. It doesn't even sound like a pokemon category #can-i-delete-this-yet so don't worry, I have already deleted the app.


----------



## toadsworthy

Jessy_Azran said:


> It would have been nice if you put it on the top of your pinned posts that this is a pokemon category. It doesn't even sound like a pokemon category #can-i-delete-this-yet so don't worry, I have already deleted the app.



As that is the TBT community's discord, we tend to have our own jokes with things that being named that is one of them. As a new person to the discord its your own responsibility to get to know it and approach. You could've asked in general what that channel was, but instead you chose to go in to a channel you didn't know, so that's your own fault.

The internet is a big, changing thing and there a lot of people with a lot of triggers. It's not built for them and that's kinda just the way it is, it takes a little self maturity and responsibility to monitor for things like that and handle it *appropriately*. You have to realize that something could trigger anyone at any point, but its typically not anyone's fault (those people posting spiders were talking about something and playing a game). If that's too much stress, you should regulate your own usage of the internet or grow some tougher skin.

Based on your reaction to all this it sounds like it was a good idea you deleted discord, but should you ever come back I recommend talking to users to get a sense of things and everyone will be there with open arms.


----------



## Zura

Jessy_Azran said:


> It would have been nice if you put it on the top of your pinned posts that this is a pokemon category. It doesn't even sound like a pokemon category #can-i-delete-this-yet so don't worry, I have already deleted the app.



Yeah, that is understandable. I started using their discord a little more frequently over the past month and I agree. While it's always ok to just ask, channels should have descriptions. Especially ones titled "can-i-delete-this-yet"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I used to use the tbt discord but I remember every single time I would try to say something it just got buried on the endless discussions happening about random bs. Just like in real life 


I may consider joining the separate group regarding collectibles but I doubt I'll ever go back to using the tbt discord group. I'm better off talkin to yall on here anyways.


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to use the tbt discord but I remember every single time I would try to say something it just got buried on the endless discussions happening about random bs. Just like in real life
> 
> 
> I may consider joining the separate group regarding collectibles but I doubt I'll ever go back to using the tbt discord group. I'm better off talkin to yall on here anyways.



Often gets buried in Pokemon talk because they're severely lacking a channel for that


----------



## Alienfish

Zura said:


> Often gets buried in Pokemon talk because they're severely lacking a channel for that



honestly they could remove the pokecord bot thing and make that a chat instead idk..but yhea im not getting them so most of time it's like yeah blah pokemon blah fr blah something else actually interesting lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to use the tbt discord but I remember every single time I would try to say something it just got buried on the endless discussions happening about random bs. Just like in real life
> 
> 
> I may consider joining the separate group regarding collectibles but I doubt I'll ever go back to using the tbt discord group. I'm better off talkin to yall on here anyways.



You should totally join the TBT Collectibles Hub


----------



## seliph

the general channel in the tbt discord moves rather slowly nowadays so if your posts were getting buried it may be different now. that being said though if there is an active discussion happening you can't really blame it for continuing and anything off-topic going unnoticed lol.



Zura said:


> Often gets buried in Pokemon talk because they're severely lacking a channel for that



prior to swish there wasn't much pokemon talk to begin with and i imagine it won't take long to die down again, so at the moment i don't really think a pokemon channel is "severely lacking" in a hardly-active animal crossing server. it might be a different situation if and when new horizons brings in a flood of newcomers.


----------



## Zura

There's a channel for a Pokemon bot but not for general Pokemon discussion? A game discussion channel might be in their best interest


----------



## seliph

Zura said:


> There's a channel for a Pokemon bot but not for general Pokemon discussion? A game discussion channel might be in their best interest



this goes back around to the channel being called "can i delete this yet"

it was originally only supposed to be around for pokemon week


----------



## Zura

Lol maybe a bot channel would be better


----------



## xSuperMario64x

seliph said:


> that being said though if there is an active discussion happening you can't really blame it for continuing and anything off-topic going unnoticed lol.



I mean I felt ignored even when it wasn't as lively a discussion. Even making an input seemed to go unnoticed. But I don't bother worrying about that stuff cause I have people elsewhere who will listen to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You should totally join the TBT Collectibles Hub



Perhaps


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want to get unbanned from the discord please


----------



## SockHead

You can unban me there now. See I am back. Look! Posted just now.


----------



## Lancelot

SockHead said:


> You can unban me there now. See I am back. Look! Posted just now.



-New just in from Just in-

They will unblock you if you send me your weird doll


----------



## SockHead

Monkey D Luffy said:


> -New just in from Just in-
> 
> They will unblock you if you send me your weird doll



Its a picture


----------



## Dinosaurz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> -New just in from Just in-
> 
> They will unblock you if you send me your weird doll



Will they unblock me if I send you my popper too??


----------



## oath2order

WHY IS POKECORD GONE


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> WHY IS POKECORD GONE



WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE


----------



## Jennifer

SockHead said:


> WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE



We're all always here.


----------



## SockHead

Jennifer said:


> We're all always here.



That's not good for you..

Edit: What's the point of not having me there? Someone reply to my messages please.


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> That's not good for you..
> 
> Edit: What's the point of not having me there? Someone reply to my messages please.




Why are YOU here


----------



## Dinosaurz

SockHead said:


> That's not good for you..
> 
> Edit: What's the point of not having me there? Someone reply to my messages please.



When the mods ban you from the discord they forget all about you unfortunately


----------



## Antonio

Discord button doesn't work.


----------



## Jeremy

Antonio said:


> Discord button doesn't work.


Fixed


----------



## SockHead

Jeremy said:


> Fixed


what about now :-}


----------



## V1KT0R

Emm... I don't know where to post it but... I just got banned and didn't even recieved any message or a notification why that happend ?
And as far as I know i didn't even violate any of the rules (yes, I've read them).
Can someone explain to me why that happend ?


----------



## SensaiGallade

V1KT0R said:


> Emm... I don't know where to post it but... I just got banned and didn't even recieved any message or a notification why that happend ?
> And as far as I know i didn't even violate any of the rules (yes, I've read them).
> Can someone explain to me why that happend ?



Better if you post a thread in the Contact the Staff subforum, rather than asking here


----------



## V1KT0R

SensaiGallade said:


> Better if you post a thread in the Contact the Staff subforum, rather than asking here


thanks, as i said, i didnt know where to post it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



SensaiGallade said:


> Better if you post a thread in the Contact the Staff subforum, rather than asking here


1 more question.... where do i find it...?


----------



## SensaiGallade

V1KT0R said:


> thanks, as i said, i didnt know where to post it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 1 more question.... where do i find it...?


Bell Tree HQ subforum


----------



## V1KT0R

SensaiGallade said:


> Bell Tree HQ subforum


...and where do i find THAT...?


----------



## Chuckychuck

the link isn't working for me. is it just me?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Chuckychuck said:


> the link isn't working for me. is it just me?


It could be the link isn't working for you because I tried it and it worked. I just think it's not working for  some people atm.


----------



## Toyanta

The link is not working for me either, can someone invite me?    Toyanta#7195


----------



## Miss Misty

Toyanta said:


> The link is not working for me either, can someone invite me?    Toyanta#7195


A lot of people are currently having trouble connecting to any Discord servers at the moment due to an update that just got rolled out, so I'd give it a little bit and try again.


----------



## Toyanta

Miss Misty said:


> A lot of people are currently having trouble connecting to any Discord servers at the moment due to an update that just got rolled out, so I'd give it a little bit and try again.


Okay thankyou


----------



## Toyanta

Since I’m having issues getting on discord I was wondering if someone could add me and then invite me to the main chat
Toyanta#7195


----------



## Mr_Persona

Some reason it's trying to create a new account when I didn't want to.


----------



## VaniLLa !Ce

Got it


----------



## Lyrica

Discord link not working for me, is it broken?


----------



## Chris

Lyrica said:


> Discord link not working for me, is it broken?


The link is working fine. What's happening when you click it?


----------



## Lyrica

Vrisnem said:


> The link is working fine. What's happening when you click it?



It opens the discord browser’s version and then, when I accept the invite, it opens the app on the App Store instead of redirecting me to the app itself. When I get into the app, it didn’t add bell tree’s discord.


----------



## Chris

Lyrica said:


> It opens the discord browser’s version and then, when I accept the invite, it opens the app on the App Store instead of redirecting me to the app itself. When I get into the app, it didn’t add bell tree’s discord.


When you've the app open press the "Add Server" button (looks like a circle with a plus sign (*+*)) and it'll bring up a window with different ways to join a server. Click the button indicating that you have an invite and paste https://discord.com/invite/cmkmk6W into the box. Then it should take you to our Discord server.


----------



## Caecae97

Excuse me, I was banned from the server because my account got hacked and sent out scam URL links. I've since changed my password and set up a 2FA. My Discord tag is Blue Ringed Octoling#7445. Am I allowed to rejoin now that I have secured my account?


----------



## Mick

Caecae97 said:


> Excuse me, I was banned from the server because my account got hacked and sent out scam URL links. I've since changed my password and set up a 2FA. My Discord tag is Blue Ringed Octoling#7445. Am I allowed to rejoin now that I have secured my account?



Sounds good enough to me. Just lifted the ban, you should be able to join again!


----------



## Pistolpixxie

ZeldaSylveon said:


> how do you join if you already hae an account because like i cant


I'm having the same issue. I have a discord and everytime I click he link ot tells me that the link is unsafe


----------



## Jeremy

Pistolpixxie said:


> I'm having the same issue. I have a discord and everytime I click he link ot tells me that the link is unsafe


This should be fixed now


----------



## Pistolpixxie

Jeremy said:


> This should be fixed now


Yay! I'm in! Thank you so much!


----------

